# Survey for Adults



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

What was high school like for you? (for Americans, I believe it's schooling during the ages of around 13 to 18)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Highschool was wonderful/comparatively wonderful 16% [ 2 ] x 
I had a great group of friends 25% [ 3 ]

i thought this was going to be about something else when it said adults 

i liked high school and had tons of friends in high school but had a few close good friends. in my HS, if you were hispanic then you fit in with the rest of the hispanics and talk/hang out/ect. thats the only reason i had tons of friends


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...still is pretty nice, though, Nubly. :yes


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

For lack of better language, it totally sucked. I found another ave for my education.

I lived in a neighborhood that was less desirable, gun fights, knife fights, then you went to school, you could get your "Butt kicked" for looking at someone the wrong way, and this was years ago! If you told anyone you were afraid, then you were looked down upon. I was scared all the time. Now I had moved to this part of Lansing from a very small town, so I had no idea what was going on.
When you were considered "Bad" (as being good) for having a parent in prison for murder..... Teens getting pregnant was nothing out of the norm. 

Looking back, and KNOWING, I would NOT let my daughter go to a school like this, if I had to transport her across the city, I would find another way. I would have went to low income housing if I were my Mom.

I was also teased, I dyed my hair at a very early age, I was terribly shy, when I tried to talk, strange things came out of my mouth. I wore my makeup in a different way that I thought was "OK" cause that's how my Mom wore hers. Funny I still have shame over that;-)

And I didn't know you weren't from the states;-)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That sounds like a pretty rough way to grow up, Bonnie!

I'm from Melbourne, Australia. (hardly anyone here is from Australia!)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I hated high school and "was mostly a loner". I did hang around a group of people, but I don't think I ever really fit in. I wasn't picked on any more than what a typical high schooler would go through. 

All throughout school I felt very much like an outcast, but I brought that upon myself.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I voted: 
-Highschool was wonderful/comparatively wonderful
-I was always/mostly a loner
-I was an independent loner but respected

I honestly miss high school. I was a loner but no had any problems with me, I was on friendly terms with a lot of people and liked the school. Much easier than college.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

SilentLoner said:


> I voted:
> -Highschool was wonderful/comparatively wonderful
> -I was always/mostly a loner
> -I was an independent loner but respected
> ...


 :ditto for me also. ...One of the best times of my life so far.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

high school = bullies for me.
liked college better.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

My classmates in high school....

http://www.filmsquish.com/guts/files/im ... 0Dead1.jpg


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

I'm surprised your poll/topic isn't related to sex in some way. Usually it is coming from you!! lol ha just joking!!

:rofl


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I hated highschool
I was teased mercilessly
I was always/mostly a loner


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was teased mercilessly and was a loner. It was only the "nerds" who teased me; no one else really gave a ****. I even had some of the popular kids who would stand up for me, or loudly tease and humiliate the nerds for making fun of me.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

HS was awful... one long nightmare.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

It was pretty good for me and I was a bit of a loner. My high school graduating class had around twenty students and everyone got along quite well.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It sucked until my senior year.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

School was quality all except for the education part.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for hated, teased, loner.

At least I can say I wasn't the oddest guy in my class of 1991. That award goes to a guy who came back two years later and shot the principal to death.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

eh, always reasonably popular. there were the top echelon of cool kids, and I was in the group one tier down. 

But I never identified much with the people I hung out with. And I think it was somewhat cool to be hispanic when I was in middle- and high-school. Some whites even dressed like cholos. I remember a tall skinhead looking guy who dressed like one, and had a jersey that read BROWN on the back.


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

I was an independent loner my first 2 years but I still had a group of friends and acquaintances. I wasn't really that interested in having friends at the time.. A lot of people called me "mysterious".

My junior and senior years however things started to get better for me


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

High school was ok, I didn't have many friends and I didn't like my classes, but people din't bother, or bully me. I was pretty much daydreaming in my own world most of the time anyway.


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

High school really sucked. Mainly cause I was a loner, didn't want to be, but couldn't get myself to talk to anyone. I was teased mercilessly in grade school, but in high school no one noticed me at all, which was almost worse...


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I hated highschool
> I was teased mercilessly
> I was always/mostly a loner


 :ditto


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I hated highschool
> I was teased mercilessly
> I was always/mostly a loner


Really? That's a surprise.

I never really fit in. I got along with most people. I just always sat by myself at assemblies, mostly sat in the back corner of the class or right at front. I remeber this one class I had with a bunch of 11 grade kids when I went back an additional year I think I said maybe ten words the whole time I was there lol. I was never teased all that bad in high-school. It was alright, wasn't the best though. Never went to semi-formals, my prom, or my graduation. The funny thing about that is that I one the attendence award at grad but wasn't there to accept it


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i had a really great group of friends.

all in all, i enjoyed high school.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

Worst time of my life: highschool. Well, maybe second worse (or third). I was respected for some traits but felt isolated, confused and just fearful almost everyday.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I hated high school, was mostly a loner, but did get respect for my skills. 

Of course my skills were in Latin, which isn't really the coolest field, but still, I always looked forward to Latin class. I was in (actually was usually some sort of leader (vp/prez) of) the Latin club, and went to a bunch of different conventions. I was really lucky to have a field where I consistently excelled at, and was doubly lucky to be in a state that actually had an active Classical League. So my hard work memorizing verb charts and reading mythology texts was usually rewarded.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teased mercilessly.
Respected for my intelligence and talents (I was a band geek who could pick up any woodwind instrument and play it well within weeks). I could also speak Spanish very well compared "a otros estudiantes" :lol.
Comparatively okay; could have been better.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

shyvr6 said:


> It sucked until my senior year.


Same here. Everything was much more relaxed, plus I got to take psychology which was 70% watching serial killer movies.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> shyvr6 said:
> 
> 
> > It sucked until my senior year.
> ...


Are you kidding me? All I got to do was make a douchebaggy "dream mask" with no eye holes and walk the halls. Well, we watched "Tootsie," but I'm still not entirely sure what that had to do with psychology.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I was mostly a loner with a few aquantises. 

I was made fun of quite a bit, but only by a select few.

I was known as the "Smart kid" and got voted the most likely to succeed. People would always be amazed by the random crap I knew.

I never really got along with the kids in Highschool, but I did talk to the teachers a lot. 

Overall I really didn't enjoy the Highschool experience, but it wasn't honestly that bad for me. 

Some good, some bad.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was a freshie, it was good..pretty enjoyable. My results were good and all, joined a band and excel averagely in sports. 

It went downhill from there. I was a hot mess. Always kept getting bullied, teachers, students alike. No one cares, I even spot one that turn his head away from me when I was being mercilessly teased. Arrghh too much...I eventually failed my high school and went into recluse for 3 years.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty much a loner in school.

I barely talked to anyone.

I wasn't in any sports.

I was crippled with anxiety day after day.

I just kept telling myself, "just get through this. Get through graduation." So I was able to at least pull it together to actually finish school. It was a nightmare for me. Day after day of hell. Boy, am I ever glad those days are over.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I was always/mostly a loner. I had a few close friends that I hung with, but if I wasn't with them, I was so stressed out. Most of the people I hung with weren't in school. I did hate school at the time, but if I think things would have went better if I didn't avoid or glare at people so much.


----------



## LittleRenee (Nov 4, 2008)

I was a loner, but never was picked on in any way. I believe that was due to my athletic skills though. I was excellent at softball, and in gym classes I was the girl who was picked first. But thats pretty much it. I kept away from any other social interactions.:duel


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I had a group of people I'd sit with at lunch but I was mostly a loner, especially in the last year of high school. During that year my SA got really bad and I started getting paranoid about all my friends hating me.

I was picked on badly in elementary and middle school, but in high school the teasing kind of stopped after grade nine. That was when they split up the kids into different academic streams, and all my bullies ended up in a different stream than me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

rb1088 said:


> The funny thing about that is that I one the attendence award at grad but wasn't there to accept it


...classic!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

In Primary School I was a nerdy Lisa Simpson know-it-all type. you know, the annoying kid that always sticks their hand up in class "oh! OH! Pick me!". I hung out with a couple of quiet girls and not all that much happened. Though I was good friends with this really charismatic girl, Judy. ...she developed schizophrenia as soon as she hit puberty.

In the sixth grade I started hanging out with the boys playing soccer and I was pretty good at it. My popularity soared somehow, partly with help from my 6th grade teacher. And I remember, Arthur, a kid in a grade higher than me who went to the public school (we were enemies since we were private school kids and they were dirt!!) one day challenged me to a soccer match whilst riding on his bike. ...I remember him saying: "Hey! I hear you're good at soccer..." and me answering: "Yeah! I'm the best in the world!" ...and then he said he'd play me tomorrow.... ha ha!

...oh and a mutual friend of that kid and me and my siblings, who lived near us is now serving time for 2 gangland murders. -basically, he was a hit man. And we'd see him round the neighbourhood and he'd say hi to us all the time. ...seemed a nice guy.

High school was pretty mixed- everything from being a loner and teased; to having a pretty cool set of friends. Especially at about 8th grade up till 11th grade. In fact, I still keep in contact with one of them. My friends were nerdy sort of but cool at the same time. They were bright and had personality ...otherwise I am just biased.

I also got a fair bit of flack from some of the girls in my year level. I was good at art and was getting a lot of attention from boys. I remember some girls accusing me of cheating in art class -they went to the teacher with their concern. ...it was the best compliment I've ever received. 

Also, in eleventh grade, a delinquent kid I'd see everyday after school (he had some obsession with me) one day turned up driving a car. He was 13 and I was 15. I got in the car, because he was very persuasive and we actually got chased by a police car but somehow managed to get away. ....which is lucky, because I would have been in more trouble being that I was older -never mind that it was really him who was the corrupting force! ....quite a funny story. I wrote it up for my 12th year English CAT and received an A plus!!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

I hated Highschool and was a total loner and got picked on......so glad i made it through hell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eventhough I wasnt a social butterfly and got picked on some the experience of graduating was liberating.


----------

